
Variational Inference with Toy Examples (2013) [pdf] - yamaneko
http://www.zabaras.com/Courses/BayesianComputing/Symposium/IgorLabutov/Presentation.pdf
======
mrcactu5
of all the things I'd notice are his use of conic sections and of calculus of
variations. neither of which are the most relevant here.

